# Transitioning from Old Filter to New



## RoxMad (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a 20 gallon tank with one Blood Parrot. I currently am running an Aquaclear 70 and it has been rattling and making obnoxious noises for months. I have tried everything from soaking the entire unit in vinegar and scrubbing (I clean my filter every three months) to using Vaseline to lube up the impeller shaft to buying an entirely new impeller and nothing seems to be working, and the rattling is just getting worse.

I have a brand new Fluval C4 that I want to swap it out with, but I want to do it correctly. Do I run them side-by-side for a couple weeks before removing the Aquaclear? I also do weekly 30% water changes; how long between PWCs do I need to wait before swapping the filters out/starting this process?

I have to emphasize that my fish is not my hobby, he is my companion, and I am no less attached to him than I am my dog. It is extremely important to me that I do this properly and cause him as little stress (and no harm!) as possible. I have had him 4 years and plan to have him for many more to come!

Thanks for your help! Also, I've heard that lubing the impellers shaft (which I'm assuming is the rod that the impeller and magnet slide onto) is good for the filter and will decrease the likelihood of noise issues in the future. Thoughts?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you can run both filters for a couple of weeks all should be good.You can do your waterchanges during this time without issue.
If the old filter is too loud or fails then you could just place the filter media into the new filter and that too should workout fine.
As with any change and due to you caring nature you should test every other day for a week or two after making the switch(removing old filter or moving media to new) to make sure you don't have a mini cycle.If you should have a mini cycle water changes should be able to get (and your fish) through this without problem.
Congrats on keeping your fish for as long as you have ,obviously you have done an excellent job!


----------



## RoxMad (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for your help! I just did a PWC today, should I wait to add the new filter for a few days? And do you think I need to lube the impeller shaft on the new filter?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can /should start the new filter ASAP.Water changes remove very little in the way of beneficial bacteria as they prefer to cling to surfaces(like your filter and media).
as for lubing the impeller I just keep mine clean and have never lubed them,but as long as the lube is safe for the aquarium I see no harm.
Are you sure there isn't sand in the impellar compartment or you haven't lost/worn out the rubber gromet?You probly thought of this and probly have new gromet that came with new impellar?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

a blood parrot in a 20 gallon tank?.....no that wont do they grow pretty big like 9 inches so i would get him a nice roomy 75 gallon but thats the minimum cuz 9 inches is big. let me guess since you didnt say anything like will he out grow my tank im guessing you got him at walmart and they said 20 gallons would be fine right.


----------



## RoxMad (Nov 29, 2010)

I only replaced the impeller, and couldn't find a rubber grommet online. I did read some more reviews that replacing the shaft itself should help, but I'll just switch out filters and maybe contact Hagen to see if I can get some sort of replacement. I have a gravel bottom, so I doubt sand would be stuck in it, and I cleaned it at the beginning of this month, so I wouldn't think anything would be in it, especially since the noise didn't change after I cleaned it. I do have hard water, but I'm guessing it's probably the shaft that needs changing. Some reviews said after a while wear and tear causes rough edges on the shaft, which causes the rattling.

Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## MudPuddle336 (Jul 22, 2014)

I did this not too long ago. I ran new in tank with old filter for about 3 weeks. After that I took media out of old and put in new. Not to replace media in new, just enough of it from the old that would fit in new. I tested every other day just to check status and the transition went perfect. Ammonia or nitrites didn't fluctuate at all. Removed old filter and that was it. Since you replaced the impellar along with shaft, I assume, then the problem was prolly elsewhere. These filters run continuously and eventually will wear out. Unless the old filter was under warranty, it prolly just wore out. You should be in good shape as with your little buddy.Let us know how you do.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i still say bigger tank not that any body heard me i think.


----------



## MudPuddle336 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hi BrianC, I saw your post and agree the parrot will get too big.
You also told me my 10 gall too small for 6 Tiger Barbs. What I read may be wrong. What is the size of adult Tigers? Would they be compatible with Tetras? I always always over filter my tanks. Have a 40 gallon filter on my 10 and a 60 on my 20. I guess size is the issue.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh, mudpuddles its nice to see you and yes you are good with filtering on every tank. tiger barbs grow to about 2 inch sometimes 3 inch but 2 inch is common for them.and also mudpuddles, if your willing to take a HUGE and i do mean HUGE risk put them together. if problems arise them move the tiger barbs back and the tetras may recover or you may lose some.fiter wise you are ok with all the fish in a 20 gallon tank i think i have lost the thread where you introduced your self.if it work out then i would suggest getting a thirty gallon and maybe that will help with aggressiveness.but heres the aqadvisor just fill the rest in.AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok roxmad LISTEN TO ME i am not gonna be ignored look at my posts if you want that fish to live another 4 years not 4 months. i am trying to help you.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Brian, please chill out.

Also, tiger barbs can grow to 4 inches and are listed as semi-aggressive, so if crowded they will start killing other tank mates to make room for themselves. And lastly, they are schooling fish so they prefer being in groups, the larger the group the better.

Source:
Tiger barb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

